# Which wheels should I get?



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Going on a galapagos gray 2011









20" VW Pikes Peak









or

20" OZ Canyon ST


----------



## OGnh9095 (Apr 30, 2010)

Oz


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thx. That's one vote. This forum isn't very active, huh?


----------



## A4-A6-A4-A3 (Nov 25, 2005)

AMFastB7S4,

Of the two, I prefer the Pikes Peak.

If you want to go with gunmetal, what about these:










John


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

I saw those but they are $700 per wheel and the offset may be a little too aggressive.


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

Dead touareg thread is usually dead.

The OZ canyon is the only wheel that tirerack has that I like, but I would go pikes peak over them. I am in the same boat as you, can't decide what wheels to put on the treg.

I am up in Exton so :wave:


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

:wave: I think I've seen your name over in the WC thread before. Don't think I've seen your Treg around, though. I really don't see any around. I love that about them. You see plenty of X5s, MDXs, etc, but never any new Tregs.

Yeah, the Pikes Peak are nice but are pricey. I like those BBSs above but those are really pricey. The OZs fit the bill in that they are not ghetto chrome "truck" wheels which is what you mostly find. I like the gunmetal since they would look good with the gray. Right now I'm leaning towards the OZs.


----------



## InTheRedLine (Jun 9, 2007)

Nope, not very active. Go with the OZ style!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Denker (Sep 9, 2010)

Have you looked at Victor Equipment wheels? Out of those two, I like the OZ's but only because of the color. Wouldn't Zehn's be nice if they came in gunmetal? Discount Tire carries them for a pretty decent price.

http://victorequipmentwheels.com/showroom.php


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Denker said:


> Have you looked at Victor Equipment wheels? Out of those two, I like the OZ's but only because of the color. Wouldn't Zehn's be nice if they came in gunmetal? Discount Tire carries them for a pretty decent price.
> 
> http://victorequipmentwheels.com/showroom.php


I've never heard of that brand. Is it good quality? I'm assuming so because they are made for Porsche. When I look them up on Discount Tire, it says they don't fit the Treg, but I'm assuming that's because they are made for Porsche specifications.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

FastB7S4 said:


> I've never heard of that brand. Is it good quality? I'm assuming so because they are made for Porsche. When I look them up on Discount Tire, it says they don't fit the Treg, but I'm assuming that's because they are made for Porsche specifications.



Here is mine with 22'' VE Zehns. I had mine custom powder coated. I am also on H&R sport springs.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Whoa! Looks great! After looking at the VE website and the pics, I was thinking that wheels might not look good without a drop and your pics just confirmed that. The Treg is actually my wife's car so I have to decide if it's really worth dropping money on stuff she won't even care about.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

FastB7S4 said:


> Whoa! Looks great! After looking at the VE website and the pics, I was thinking that wheels might not look good without a drop and your pics just confirmed that. The Treg is actually my wife's car so I have to decide if it's really worth dropping money on stuff she won't even care about.


My wife drives this car everyday. She was a little questionable when I told her I was going to lower it and run the 22's. Now that it is done she loves it. The ride is a bit stiffer than stock obviously, but not harsh. We have crappy roads in Colorado and with this setup she has not complained once.

Here is a few pics before it was lowered.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

It actually looks okay not lowered. Do you know the specs of the wheel? What's the width/offset? Are you running summer tires or all seasons? What about TPMS? I wasn't really considering 22s due to the additional cost of the wheels and tires, but that looks really good. I was just planning on running all seasons because I really don't feel like swapping wheels for the winter. I guess living in Colorado that you probably have dedicated wheels/tires for the winter.


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

FastB7S4 said:


> It actually looks okay not lowered. Do you know the specs of the wheel? What's the width/offset? Are you running summer tires or all seasons? What about TPMS? I wasn't really considering 22s due to the additional cost of the wheels and tires, but that looks really good. I was just planning on running all seasons because I really don't feel like swapping wheels for the winter. I guess living in Colorado that you probably have dedicated wheels/tires for the winter.


They are 22x10 et50 on all 4 wheels. I am running 285/35/22 all season Rodian HP tires. They are not the best but no the worst. I still have my stock wheels and tires, I only run them when things get nasty. I ran the 22's once up snow mobiling and then did fine, the stocks would have been better of course.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Cool. Thanks for your responses. Now I have more to think about. :thumbup:


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Get the Pikes Peak*

Don't have pics, but the dealer had a new set of 20" Pikes Peak they pulled off an Executive they put 22" aftermarket wheels on. Got a heck of a deal on them and sold the 18" wheels and tires that came on my 2012 TDI sport that are like yours so it was a wash costwise.

I love the look and believe or not I think it actually rides better. Handling better of course due to the wider rim. Mileage about a mile or two worse per gallon, but no big deal.

If you need to see pics just look at a new brochure or check VW's website. Myself I love the larger factory rim, but definitely agree with the other suggestions for aftermarket rims. I don't like the OZ rims pictured myself since they have been around a while. I do like the aftermarket Cayenne rims some put on their new 2012 Touaregs though.


----------



## shepherdgti (Jan 5, 2011)

OTAMYWAY your treg looks great- the drop is just right.:beer::beer:

Fastb7, I have a black one with Thule bars, and I hardly see any in our area:thumbup:
I had a mkv low on snowflakes before this. Maybe I'll see you around :beer:

You guys have me thinking that 22's will need a drop to look best, or 20's and stay stock height. Good luck finding the right set.


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

FastB7S4 said:


> I've never heard of that brand. Is it good quality? I'm assuming so because they are made for Porsche. When I look them up on Discount Tire, it says they don't fit the Treg, but I'm assuming that's because they are made for Porsche specifications.


If the fit the Cayenne they should fit the Touareg. Same vehicle essentially. The wheels from Cayennes always fit Touaregs before. I can't imagine it would be any different now either with the new models.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for the input and comments, guys. :thumbup:



shepherdgti said:


> Fastb7, I have a black one with Thule bars, and I hardly see any in our area:thumbup:
> I had a mkv low on snowflakes before this. Maybe I'll see you around :beer:
> 
> You guys have me thinking that 22's will need a drop to look best, or 20's and stay stock height. Good luck finding the right set.


I'll keep my eye out for you. You won't see me on the Treg, though. You'll see me in a black CC, mild drop, tint. The wife drives the Treg. Hopefully you'll spot her with some new wheels in a few months.

You're right about the 22s. Think I'm going to stick with 20s and not worry about a drop. I've seen pics of Treg 2s with those OZ 20s and they look good. So right now it's between the OZs or the VEs.


----------



## Goldc123 (Jun 23, 2012)

Ever heard of 21" Dolomit?

There was an article they did right here in VWvortex 
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_3041.shtml

But can't find anything else online (other pictures, reviews)


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Goldc123 said:


> Ever heard of 21" Dolomit?
> 
> There was an article they did right here in VWvortex
> http://www.vwvortex.com/artman/publish/article_3041.shtml
> ...


Looks like the Dolomit are a Euro VW option wheel. They look okay but 21" is a weird size and tires would be hard to come by and expensive. Thanks for the suggestion, though. :thumbup:


----------



## Goldc123 (Jun 23, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> Looks like the Dolomit are a Euro VW option wheel. They look okay but 21" is a weird size and tires would be hard to come by and expensive. Thanks for the suggestion, though. :thumbup:


I thought it's a European thing as well at first but it isn't, it's just hard to find. here's a link to a dealer "e-Store" for accessories:

http://reevesvwparts.com/eCatalog/i...s=false&viewType=&catalogid=200&siteid=217438

Here's another: 
http://www.vwpartsdepartment.com/pa...tegoryID=178726&subcat1=179298&subcat2=179305

I also spoke to a VW accessories dealer and he said it just needs to be ordered from Canada, no one stocks them in the US.

I personally been debating between them and the Pikes Peak (which are hard to find and I wont go for the Exec just for the wheels). 22" for my taste is just too much.

Good luck to you - upload some pictures here or Club Touareg when you finally get the ones you want.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Goldc123 said:


> I also spoke to a VW accessories dealer and he said it just needs to be ordered from Canada, no one stocks them in the US.
> 
> I personally been debating between them and the Pikes Peak (which are hard to find and I wont go for the Exec just for the wheels). 22" for my taste is just too much.
> 
> Good luck to you - upload some pictures here or Club Touareg when you finally get the ones you want.


If you're going to stick with factory wheels go to Keffer VW or Douglas VW. [email protected] has a link in his sig (here's a LINK from one of his threads) that will take you to the website with the discount. Then contact [email protected] and see if he will beat Keffer's price. I ordered a set of side skirts for my CC from Steve and his was the best price on all of Vortex.

I looked up the Dolomit wheels and they are $845 a piece full retail.  You can get them for $636.75 a piece from Keffer. Pikes Peak are retail $500 something, $400 something after the discount.

Good luck to you too!


----------



## Goldc123 (Jun 23, 2012)

FastB7S4 said:


> If you're going to stick with factory wheels go to Keffer VW or Douglas VW. [email protected] has a link in his sig (here's a LINK from one of his threads) that will take you to the website with the discount. Then contact [email protected] and see if he will beat Keffer's price. I ordered a set of side skirts for my CC from Steve and his was the best price on all of Vortex.
> 
> I looked up the Dolomit wheels and they are $845 a piece full retail.  You can get them for $636.75 a piece from Keffer. Pikes Peak are retail $500 something, $400 something after the discount.
> 
> Good luck to you too!


Great info! much appreciated :thumbup: 
Couldn't find the Pikes Peak there but will give them both a call.
I'm now down in FL but did buy a GTI from Douglas in 2010. Good people.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

pikes peak 7P6 601 025E 88Z

Link to wheel: http://keffervwparts.com/catalogsearch/index.cfm?searchText=7P6+601+025E+88Z&siteid=216177&makeid=35


----------



## Tregger (Mar 9, 2004)

*Check VW dealers in your area*

When I bought mine, the dealer had pulled the 20" Pikes Peak off an Executive they put 22" aftermarket rims on.

You might check local dealers to see if any did the same and have the spare wheels/tires and are willing to sell them to you(bet they will). That is what I did with mine and they made them part of the deal and tacked on another $1,400. Hell of a deal since mine were brand new with under 100 miles on them and like new. Then I sold the 18" rims/tires since I did not need them here in AZ and it was pretty much a wash.

I recommend at least checking. Worst they can say is no.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Good suggestion. I'll call around.


----------



## Liamvw (Sep 28, 2011)

What lowering set up do you have! The Zehn's look great!


----------



## OTAMYWY (Feb 16, 2001)

H&r sport springs


----------



## 2000GTI-VR6 (Aug 2, 2003)

i have Victor equipment wheels 

Black 20" Zehn's.... 











I love it... thoughi'm thinking about a wide body kit now to match..


----------



## 2000GTI-VR6 (Aug 2, 2003)

Oh and i got my wheels thorugh discount tire..... 2500ish with tires....i thought it was a good deal. 

another thing i like is the 20" wheel setup i have now is LIGHTER than the 18" wheels from stock... 

doesn't fel any better on accelleration or braking, but its defineitley better than adding 20lbs per corner which WILL be a noticable difference to performance


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

2000GTI-VR6 said:


> Oh and i got my wheels thorugh discount tire..... 2500ish with tires....i thought it was a good deal.


 What about TPMS? Did you use the ones from the stock wheels? 

Oh can you please tell me the specs of the wheel? What's the width and offset? Thanks!


----------



## maryz (Jun 2, 2012)

A4-A6-A4-A3 said:


> AMFastB7S4,
> 
> Of the two, I prefer the Pikes Peak.
> 
> ...


 is it a type of "all season" tire?


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

maryz said:


> is it a type of "all season" tire?


 huh?


----------



## Wunder Wagen (Jun 14, 2000)

I like the OZ Racing although I am biased... they are for sale with new Continental Extreme DWS tires if anyone is interested. Ended up buying a set of custom rims with a wider width and will upgrade to 295-40-20 tires.


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Wunder Wagen said:


> I like the OZ Racing although I am biased... they are for sale with new Continental Extreme DWS tires if anyone is interested.


PM sent!!


----------



## FastB7S4 (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks to Mr. Wunder Wagen above, I landed on OZs. :thumbup:


----------



## cowbiker (Mar 21, 2015)

*LIKE!*

Ordering these springs and going w/ 22's as well.


----------



## fluidd (Oct 6, 2013)

My Dads setup on his 2014 Exec line Touareg V6 TDI, Night Blue

OZ 20" Superdakkar Wheels


----------



## BajaBound (Dec 20, 2011)

The dark blue looks so awesome with the dakar's. Definitely my favorite aftermarket wheel.


----------



## cowbiker (Mar 21, 2015)

Some black GTS wheels on my sport 20x9, 275/40's and H&R springs (there weren't on the truck in the wheel only shot)


----------



## Diirk (Jan 9, 2000)

cowbiker said:


> Some black GTS wheels on my sport 20x9, 275/40's and H&R springs (there weren't on the truck in the wheel only shot)


You're wheels look good. 
Where did you get them?

We're shopping wheels right now.


----------



## Jscharff (Dec 14, 2014)

21" bbs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sarends (Apr 25, 2013)

That is a great look - excellent choice!


----------



## sarends (Apr 25, 2013)

*Excellent Look!*

Great choice!



FastB7S4 said:


> Thanks to Mr. Wunder Wagen above, I landed on OZs. :thumbup:


----------

